# Is it fun to RV?



## JeffG (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, everyone.  One question:  Is it fun out there RV'ing for lengths at a time (6 months or longer)?  Or does it just "where you down" hooking up, unhooking, checking this and that etc?

Just asking the REAL question, as I'm contemplating taking my wife and 2 kids (10 and 8) "on the road" for awhile.

Fortunately, we homeschool---and this has been great, and my kids (their choice not mine)aren't involved in very much.  Great students, nice kids, but just aren't into "gym camp, soccer, baseball, etc.).  So, my wife and I, with dream of always wanting to see America, feel like "this is the time," for us to maybe go put our hands with the kids on some real history and see some of America.

Am I crazy?  Or am I starting my mid-life crisis?  I'm 40 and my wife is 43.  She hasn't had an outside job for 11 years, and I make my money from home.

My only reservations are:  I think we'll all have a good time, and then the "hassles of the road," wear us down.  I have no experience RV'ing.  I like travel when we've stayed in hotels or camping in a tent.  City life====never have that feeling of I wish I go back and talk with co-workers, etc. while I'm traveling---love every minute of the adventure.

Any comments, are welcomed!

Thanks.


----------



## landsteward (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

I want to wish you luck on your plans. I am planning to purchase a motorhome before spring break to take my 6 yr old to a national park. You can't go wrong showing your kids America. Best wishes!


----------



## hertig (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

It can be fun, depends a lot on you and your methodology.

If you spend all day driving, then hook up, sleep, wake up, unhook and spend all day driving again, well that can get old fast.  And all you are seeing is what flashes past your windows.  If you take your time getting someplace, spending at least several days at points of interest (where there are things to see and do), then you have the potential for fun and education.

Some people can get along with several others cooped up in a few hundred square feet.  Others can't get along cooped up in 1000's       Before making any irrevocable commitments, TRY IT.  Rent or borrow a RV and hit the road.  If you can do it for a couple weeks, then you might be able to do it for months.  If even 2 weeks is unpleasant, then trying longer would seem to be unwise at this point in time.

There are many things you can do to reduce the work involved in hooking up/unhooking.  So the real key will be surviving the close quarters.


----------



## Gruffy (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

At first I'd say "prematuer".. then thinking on it "too late"....

Hooking unhooking isn't work.... I take about 15 minutes...You can't be on the road all the time as fuel costs will break the bank..... you move...spend a few days or weeks then move again...

Kids... need friends...need extended family...hockey and football not withstanding... sooner or later they need a bit of stability ...

Friends.... church.... it will change  often... not much of a chance for the young folks to develop an attachment to anything.  Do you have any childhood friends?? they won't.....how about cousins??? ,...they won't be very much in touch...

RV ing for a year or two may work but you will need to develope roots sometime in the future...


----------



## JeffG (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

Gruffy, unfortunately for me, I have no other family, other than my wife and kids living here in CA near us.  Again, because of some bad business decisions along the way, we've had to move around a lot with my kids.  Fortunately, my wife of 20 years and I have a solid relationship---better than most, as we really like the same stuff and get along like friends from day one, and now 20 years later.  I've seen a lot of kids from busted home, more "screwed up," than mine with all the moves.

I've tried to involve my kids in stuff---but there just hasn't been the interest from them.  I'm not going to cram them into soccer, etc. if they aren't interested in it.

As for childhood friends?  I don't have any, as my parents moved out of state at the age of 11, and lost contact.

High school and college friends?  For me---I talk to a few on the phone, but they live 500 miles away.

This is why I'm considering doing it for awhile----it just "seems" like the chance for the kids to experience some of America.  We all love traveling, and get along all the time when we travel---not the types I've seen that are arguing with each other in close quarters.  One benefit from spending most days together---we laugh together, we eat lunch and dinner together EVERY day--- I know, we're a little weird, but I'm a little old fashioned and like "hashing it out" at the dinner table.  Fortunately, there isn't much for us to argue about, as any issues that arose, we've dealt with them right then and there.

Because they didn't have to wait for "Father" to get home, we deal with any small arguments quick, and move on.

Any of our friends that have come and visited us, usually comment how strange it is for them to see us getting along all the time.

I always respond, "Just because we ain't arguing or having drama all the time, what's wrong with a peaceful family?"  I know, not like it is in most homes I've been in, but we just all like each other's company---this is why I think we could get along together in an RV for awhile.

Where I live it's a $1,000,000 for an "average house."  Personally, I didn't get "lucky" with the real estate boom in the past 6 years!  Anyone that bought a home (we weren't in a position to then) earlier than this---love it---they got the equity, and don't have to pay what I'm having to pay for a home.

We're looking for a city that has a Wal Mart close, has some parks, has a waterpark, has skiing within an hour drive--max., fishing and boating in the summer, reasonable land costs, and decent climate that doesn't rain much.  There are FEW cities that meet this criteria for us.

Reno---we used to live there. Now it costs $500,000 for a decent home, as all the Californias flocked in with their equity---so this is out.  I sold my home there 4 years ago for $254,000=----now it's $525,000!

We're thinking Klamath Falls, OR, or maybe Couer D'Alene, ID---any thoughts?

We'd like to get settled----but it's been tough getting back into the home market after my restaurant collapse in 2001----cost of living has doubled in the same time.

Going on the road and working----I'd be spending the same money, but getting a chance to see some of America that I haven't seen, and giving the kids a backyard with the ocean and mountains in it, until we can find that "perfect" spot.  Fortunately, my wife is cool and likes the idea also.  She's not one those, "Gotta get my nails done at the salon, shop at 3, and how many pairs of shoes do I really need is a bunch more, type of gal."

So, who knows?  I pray to God all the time to help---he doesn't call me on my toll free line!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

Jeff, don't think you are weird at all. great to hear that there are still families that sat down at the table and enjoy family conversation instead of in front of tvs or at the local fast food. I think kids get most of their learning at the table and out behind the barn. great time to deal with problems even though the book writers will tell you this causes ulcers. 
You will be in close quarters and the kids are reaching the age that they will start developing other interest. I would suggest a short trip for a couple months to see how it may work with your family. All our kids loved camping until they reached teens and then we stopped for awhile. What about trying Alabama.  We have mountians, valleys, lakes, woods, hunting, fishing and seashores. Still have decent priced real estate in rural areas and high in more properious counties. When I retired we left the subdivision city life and came back to my old homeplace in the country. Go out the back door and take a leak and just look up and see the stars. Yep, I know "might be a redneck" but this will be the homebase.  Never know what is in store so need a place to come back to. Having to care for parents now 91 and 106 yr young so travel other than local is on hold. Yes you are probably at that mid life crissis but you will only walk this way once unless you belive in reincarnation.  In that case be mean to your dog.  Most dogs have it made :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## STEELERS (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

Well, I thought we were crazy too! Just happen'd upon this site and found you note. My family is also doing the same thing. Going out into RV paradise.As a summer camper we never wanted to go home.So we're going for it too! Have you hear of the workamping? Check out www.camprrm.com. There is info on work camping.Too cool!The fun part is getting everyone involved in the setting up and breaking down.You learn quickly what is really needed .If you don't have to bring it out then don't.Less put away,if ya get what i'm saying.All I can say is go for it,your kids will be fine.Kids adjust to any thing.
The hardest will be for the grown ups.Take it in stride.quote:_Originally posted by JeffG_

Hi, everyone.  One question:  Is it fun out there RV'ing for lengths at a time (6 months or longer)?  Or does it just "where you down" hooking up, unhooking, checking this and that etc?

Just asking the REAL question, as I'm contemplating taking my wife and 2 kids (10 and 8) "on the road" for awhile.

Fortunately, we homeschool---and this has been great, and my kids (their choice not mine)aren't involved in very much.  Great students, nice kids, but just aren't into "gym camp, soccer, baseball, etc.).  So, my wife and I, with dream of always wanting to see America, feel like "this is the time," for us to maybe go put our hands with the kids on some real history and see some of America.

Am I crazy?  Or am I starting my mid-life crisis?  I'm 40 and my wife is 43.  She hasn't had an outside job for 11 years, and I make my money from home.

My only reservations are:  I think we'll all have a good time, and then the "hassles of the road," wear us down.  I have no experience RV'ing.  I like travel when we've stayed in hotels or camping in a tent.  City life====never have that feeling of I wish I go back and talk with co-workers, etc. while I'm traveling---love every minute of the adventure.

Any comments, are welcomed!

Thanks.


----------



## tlight (Apr 22, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

Hello to JeffG from the beautiful Wasatch Front.  

Have you considered the great state of Utah as a place of residence.  We can boast some of the greatest scenic attractions in the world (most of them natural)all within a days drive from anywhere in the state.  skiing, great water for boating, fishing and swimming.  Good campgraounds etc.  Real estate prices along the Wasatch Front(Logan on the north to Spanish Fork on the south) are on the rise but are still far more reasonable than other areas. I have traveled the world and still cannot find anyplace better than Utah.  Give it some thought.


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 22, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

Jeff, if you take the plunge, my only suggestions are involve the boys and wife in sitting up and tearing down when your ready to leave.  Lastly, if you really want to see the USA, drive the back roads not the interstates.  You miss a lot by driving 65 MPH.  The small towns with the old, old buildings are exciting and contain a whole lot of history.  Have fun


----------



## TheWetFish (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it fun to RV?

I agree with Archer about the backroads. While I may not travel for extended periods of time, I do log alot of miles selling at flea markets. One thing I learned is to take the back roads and see new places. It may take me a bit longer to make the trip, yet it is well worth it.

Matt


----------

